
Raspberry Pi book by The Pragmatic Programmers - raju
http://pragprog.com/book/msraspi/raspberry-pi
======
perone
I saw the ToC and almost all information from the book seems to be present on
the elinux wiki for the RPi, looks like it is a very basic introduction to the
RPi indeed.

------
nickknw
To be accurate it is published by The Pragmatic Programmers, not written by
them as the title kind of imples.

Maik Schmidt is the author of this book.

> Maik Schmidt has worked as a software developer for nearly 20 years and
> makes a living creating complex solutions for large enterprises. Outside his
> day job, he writes book reviews and articles for computer science magazines.
> He is the author of Arduino: A Quick-Start Guide, Enterprise Recipes with
> Ruby and Rails, and Enterprise Integration with Ruby for Pragmatic
> Bookshelf.

------
andrewcooke
is this aimed at hn readers? it seems like a glorified "how to plug your
computer in".

~~~
geoffpado
Probably not. It's probably aimed at the same target market as the Pi
itself—teachers and children wanting to learn about basic computing.

------
FlukeATX
The book costs a third of the device?

~~~
adestefan
I was surprised when it didn't cost more than a Raspberry Pi.

~~~
FlukeATX
I was surprised when it wasn't free. It goes against the goals of the device
and the surrounding community.

~~~
38leinad
please note that i did not look at the book; so it might be actually worth
it's money; but i am a bit biased and the first thing i think once a new
pragmatic programmers book hits the market is:

somebody tries to make a quick buck. whatever is in this book, is basically
just a quick write-up of what can be found in the internet for free anyway...

